
A Router That Talks OpenVPN, IPsec and WireGuard - myrakle
https://www.pcwrt.com/2020/01/a-router-that-talks-three-vpn-protocols/
======
whatupmd
Trying out a OpenVPN recently I haven’t been able to get it to perform at or
over gigabit speeds, has anyone had different results? It seems like it’s days
are numbered with wire guard on the horizon.

------
myrakle
OpenVPN has high demand on CPU power, and multiple cores don't help.
Performance on routers is especially bad.

